# A Larger Mill Engine - Finished!



## Philjoe5 (Jul 15, 2008)

As promised heres a few photos of the completed larger mill engine that I built. This is scaled up 1.5x from the original set of plans.












The video of the completed engines first test run is shown here. 

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_ed.../my_videos2?pi=0&ps=20&sf=added&sa=0&sq=&dm=0

It was fun building this model and it runs like a champ. It tested the limits of many of my tools. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 15, 2008)

now thats a nice slow runner............way to go phil :bow:

scaling up or down is an eye opener isin't it 

going to watch the vid again!!

chuck


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 15, 2008)

That runs very sweetly Phil, looks and sounds good too ;D ........... can't ask for much more ............ very well done :bow:

Dave


----------



## esteam (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes it looks really large and nice Phil. Unfortunately I can not watch the video :'(. Because youtube is temporarily closed in Turkey. It's political or something. I'm sure it runs and sounds good. 

Erdem


----------



## malcolmt (Jul 15, 2008)

That is a truly five star piece of craftsmanship.what a wonderful sound. I am envious. Very well done.
 :bow:

All the best

Malcolm


----------



## Divided He ad (Jul 15, 2008)

That's a really good size machine Phil. I like the sound ;D 

Soon I will have to take the plunge and make a more complex engine like yours, I may make a few more smaller ones first though. (need to get that accuracy better ;D )


Good job well done. :bow: 


Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice job Phil... I like it.

Eric


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice job...... sooooo smoooooth


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 16, 2008)

just need to gear it up a bit..Thats big enough and nice enough to sit on the countertop spinning a blender to mix drinks ;D


----------



## bretk (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice engine! :bow: Alphawolf is right, you could put that baby to work doing something, I always liked watching the Rube Goldberg competitions. 

-Bret


----------



## Bernd (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice job there Phil. :bow:

Now you need to run that on steam for a really "Neater" sound. ;D

Bernd


----------



## chiliviking (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful job Phil. Engine looks very nice running and I agree with the rest that it needs something to absorb the power!!


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 16, 2008)

chiliviking  said:
			
		

> ......... and I agree with the rest that it needs something to absorb the power!!



Combined Ice crusher and Cocktail shaker could be a nice weekend project 

CC


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 16, 2008)

Have a chat with Marv, he's looking for a steam hammer to break his nuts with, all related to imbibing alcohol on a different level. Maybe he can come up with a use for it.

Bogs


----------



## mklotz (Jul 16, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Have a chat with Marv, he's looking for a steam hammer to break his nuts with, all related to imbibing alcohol on a different level. Maybe he can come up with a use for it.



You Brits sure have a way with that language you invented. I love it.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind praise. It would be interesting to see what kind of power this engine generates. Someone on ebay a while back was selling a little DC generator for model engines so at some point maybe I'll hook one up. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 16, 2008)

Phil,

No need to go to great expense, almost any D.C. motor will act as a generator if spun. For the size of you engine, try a 12 volt blower motor out of a car heater. You should easily be able to generate well over 12 volts to power lighting and such. 
You can even use cheapo motors out of toys as well. Look at how many batteries the toy uses, say four, then that motor if spun should give you approx 6 volts. It all depends on speed as well, you might have to gear up to give enough speed to get the motor into its optimum power range.

To go to extremes, built an engine room around the engine and use the attached dynamo to light it all up.

John


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jul 16, 2008)

John,
Thanks for the suggestions. I'm pretty sure my wife won't use the heater in her car for at least the next 4 months giving me plenty of time to test all this out ;D. Seriously though, hadn't thought of the DC motor thing and will have some fun exploring that. I might even learn something about electricity without any danger of electrocution 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## bretk (Jul 16, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> Combined Ice crusher and Cocktail shaker could be a nice weekend project
> 
> CC



Margaritas Anyone???? :big:


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 16, 2008)

I thought I posted a link to the steam powered Margarita mixer at the Diamondhead international steamup for Gauge 1 live steam, but I could not find it in the archives here. So here it is again.
http://www.steamup.com/sitgonline/forum/articles/yankmargarita.jpg/yankmargarita.html

And a sample photo from the article. 






Gail in NM,USA


----------

